# Skype what is that ???????



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Ok i am sure that lots of you know about Skype. Skype is a free phone system that you use from your computer " for those who don't know about it " But did you know you can talk to more than one person at a time and it's called a conference call.

Ok members meet up and there are ladies groups well how about a SKYPE group. We could meet up for a chat online.

Ok now lets have your view and lets see if the idea is worth a try.

I case i have not made things clear, to have a time when members are online and want to chat and everybody could join in.

Think about it, it may be fun or a waste of time. 

Peter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Ok i am sure that lots of you know about Skype. Skype is a free phone system that you use from your computer " for those who don't know about it " But did you know you can talk to more than one person at a time and it's called a conference call.
> 
> ...


well I dont know about "meeting up" but then I'm not in portugal anyway!! What I love about skype tho is being able to see my grown up daughters who live in the UK and chat to them. Very often they carry me around on their laptop in the UK house, in fact sometimes we barely talk, I'm just there in the house for hours, joining in conversations here and there, watching what they are on TV, every now and again they offer me a glass of wine and laugh and say "oh, you cant you're a computer"!!!

Jo xxx


----------

